# [V] Verkaufe Assassins Creed 2 \&quot;White Edition\&quot; DVD, inkl. 2ten Bonusinhalt



## NovaSentinel (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

 da ich die Statue aus der White Edition haben wollte,
 habe ich nun eine ungenutzte und verschweißte AC2
 DVD rumliegen.

 Es handelt sich dabei um die White Edition DVD mit
 einer weiteren Bonusmission (Santa Maria dei Frari
 in Venedig).

 Zudem gab es durch die Vorbestellung noch eine
 weitere Bonusmission dazu.

 Ob es nun "Palazzo Medici in Florenz" oder "Arsenale
 Schiffswerft in Venedig" ist, weiß ich nicht.

 Preislich habe ich mir 45 Euro inkl. Porto vorgestellt.
 Versand sobald Geld auf dem Giro eingegangen ist.
 Alternativ könnte ich auch Paypal anbieten.

 Bei Interesse doch einfach mal melden 

 Gruß
 Nova


----------



## NovaSentinel (11. März 2010)

Preisreduktion auf 40 Euro


----------



## BenQman (13. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Assassins Creed 2*

30€ und du bis es los


----------



## kiaro (14. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Assassins Creed 2*



NovaSentinel schrieb:


> Preisreduktion auf 40 Euro


 Setz es doch für 45€ + 3€ Versand bei Amazon als neu rein.
 Dann schreibst du das Spiel an sich ist neu, jedoch ohne Statue.
 Da wirst dus auf jeden Fall los. Bestimmt auch für 50€. 

 Verkauf es niemals für 30€. DIese Leute sind einfach nur unverschämt.


----------

